# Pumpy Brewery Mk Iv



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

Here are pictures of my new brewstand


----------



## Screwtop (27/6/10)

Pumpy said:


> Here are pictures of my new brewstand




Noice Pump :icon_cheers: 

Screwy


----------



## raven19 (27/6/10)

Nice Pumpy!

So direct fired MT - are you hard plumbing the water/wort side of things, or continuing to use the silicon hoses?


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

Raven,

I have done away with all the ball valves ,I often remember Screwy saying I had way too many and would often confuse myself on brewday .

Have gone for a Minimalistic approach to the plumbing .
Just have to fit the water filter.

The pipework will just use the Silicone hose 

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

It gets a bit windy where I brew so have included a guard around the Mongolian burners it also protects the Gas lines.

The mash tun is on the left where I put the pump and the control box middle is the HLT right is the Kettle

The gas pumbing is really neat thanks to Franko who has that ability to look at things from a totally different perspective and is so fussy about how things should be


----------



## Hogan (27/6/10)

Looks great Pumpy. Frankos Red Rocket is having black babies all over the district.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## raven19 (27/6/10)

raven19 said:


> So direct fired MT - are you hard plumbing the water/wort side of things, or continuing to use the silicon hoses?



I can tell I have not had my morning coffee yet - I assumed an Electric HLT, not Gas! Whoops!

The pump cord may need shortening or rerouting on brew days so not to cop heat from the burners.

I am contemplating how complicated to make my next brewery setup now the RIMS is coming together. Simpler is certainly a good notion for sure.

Really nice setup mate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

raven19 said:


> I can tell I have not had my morning coffee yet - I assumed an Electric HLT, not Gas! Whoops!
> 
> The pump cord may need shortening or rerouting on brew days so not to cop heat from the burners.
> 
> ...



No its a Gas HLT I just put my imersion heater on timer to get the water heated for when I get up then put the burner on and its up to temp in no time 

Yes your right about the cable will do 

I am waiting for R& D (Franko )to come up with the ideal Hermes or Rims unit 

I had watched Franko brew on his system and thought that is the way to go


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

Hogan said:


> Looks great Pumpy. Frankos Red Rocket is having black babies all over the district.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



Ha Ha Hoges it was going to be Orange but simpler in Black may Pimp it up later


----------



## pjwhite5 (27/6/10)

That Looks awesome Pumpy, I will have to join you and Franko for a brew day so I can see what mods I will incorporate in my stand.

Awesome


PJ


----------



## markws (27/6/10)

Elegant set-up pumpy!

Would it be possible to see a few more pics, esp the gas line plumbing pls.

What type of paint did you use?

cheers

MWS


----------



## seravitae (27/6/10)

Great job pumpy - looks very schmick!

Most of all, it looks clean and tidy, hope it stays that way


----------



## Franko (27/6/10)

Hogan said:


> Looks great Pumpy. Frankos Red Rocket is having black babies all over the district.
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.


Yes I may need to start collecting royalties from the brewstand design lol :lol: 

Great job pumpy may it give many many great brews

Franko


----------



## MCT (27/6/10)

pjwhite5 said:


> That Looks awesome Pumpy, I will have to join you and Franko for a brew day so I can see what mods I will incorporate in my stand.
> 
> Awesome
> 
> ...




Count me in on this.

Looks great pumpy. I want one.


----------



## browndog (27/6/10)

Looks great Pumpy, pitty that nice paintjob is going to get trashed near the mongolians, make sure you do your first brew outside or in a well ventilated area, the smell of burning paint is going to be strong.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Barry (27/6/10)

Great looking brewing unit Pumpy. I just hope you still like beer and brewing.


----------



## Zwickel (27/6/10)

Thats beautiful, Pumpy, a very tidy setup, congratulations :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Lilo (27/6/10)

Bloody Sensational Pumpy


Franko has a bit to answer for...


----------



## Tony (27/6/10)

i wouldnt have expected less mate.

Great work!


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

Thanks PJ will look forward to a brewday cvan put it on the trailer , I think we learn more from you than us 

Markws it was Dulux nothing really stands the high temp .

Hey sera I hope it dont look the same I want to brew beer on it 

Frank thanks for all the help mate it would not look the same with out your fastidious touch 

Browndog , I love the smell of burning paint in the morning ( quote Apocalypse now ) or was it 'napalm' hey it was you who burnt the sausages at Batz and Chappos 

Barry all I ask is that will you put a pic of it in the new Book .

Zwickle coming from you its a true compliment .

Lilo cheers mate .

Tony, You know how we love brewing 

thanks Guys 

Pumpy


----------



## sirotilc (27/6/10)

Lovely and shiny brewery you have there Pumpy.

Good to see it's not near any dense garden, much harder to lose your glasses when brewing that way


----------



## browndog (27/6/10)

Pumpy said:


> Thanks PJ will look forward to a brewday cvan put it on the trailer , I think we learn more from you than us
> 
> Markws it was Dulux nothing really stands the high temp .
> 
> ...



Pumpy, when I watched you load all those thick snags on the plate I knew there would be only one outcome  No where near the fire at Chappos though!

-BD


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

sirotilc said:


> Lovely and shiny brewery you have there Pumpy.
> 
> Good to see it's not near any dense garden, much harder to lose your glasses when brewing that way



Whoa !!!sirotilc 

Ha Ha 

Yep I coming back with an axe for the second round.

Dense garden -1 Pumpy -0


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

browndog said:


> Pumpy, when I watched you load all those thick snags on the plate I knew there would be only one outcome  No where near the fire at Chappos though!
> 
> -BD



Brown Dog ,

I told you not to prick them sausages with the fork.

but no turned my head for two seconds and you could not help yourself,

you stabbed them Fat filled sausage like the shower scene from Psycho.

leaving me to get third degree burns trying to put the Breakfast out .

Pumpy


----------



## Tony (27/6/10)

Pumpy........ you have inspired me to start looking at a rebuild

maybe a simplification too


----------



## barls (27/6/10)

Pumpy said:


> Whoa !!!sirotilc
> 
> Ha Ha
> 
> ...


that could be dangerous if your drinking braggot again pumpy


----------



## Franko (27/6/10)

Tony said:


> Pumpy........ you have inspired me to start looking at a rebuild
> 
> maybe a simplification too



I have the blueprints available Tony lol :lol: 

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

Tony said:


> Pumpy........ you have inspired me to start looking at a rebuild
> 
> maybe a simplification too



Tony its a Zen thing ,

I am over all the ball valves and stuff ,

still got the pump , 

some silicone hose

quick connects on the Tun , HLT and the kettle . 

a silicone oven glove 

I feel more at one with the malt and the hops 

pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

barls said:


> that could be dangerous if your drinking braggot again pumpy



Your Braggot was Awesome Barls I loved that , I had hell of a time even though looked like been ten rounds with Tyson by the end of the night .

Have you posted that recipe , I bet it is complicated, must give it a go .

my Mum told me never to mix cider and Beer I never had Braggot before , and now Franko has banned me from drinking it .

Pumpy :lol:


----------



## Franko (27/6/10)

There's only 1 way to fix this Tony Pumpy and I are going to Pimp your ride "well brewery anyway"

looks like a roadtrip is on the cards pumpy to Tony's 

Franko


----------



## BOG (27/6/10)

Looks great.

Are there any dimensions / plans available? 



BOG


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

Franko ,we go to Tony,s in the Chopperrr


----------



## Franko (27/6/10)

Pumpy said:


> Franko ,we go to Tony,s in the Chopperrr



lets do it


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

BOG dimensions look Red rocket Brewery post


----------



## Franko (27/6/10)

BOG said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Are there any dimensions / plans available?
> 
> ...



Here you go BOG please make cheques money orders payable to Frank c/o AHB only joking :lol: 

Link to my original build http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=10984

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (27/6/10)

My computer is stuffed and this is too difficult posting from an iPhone, I going to bed
Pumpy


----------



## markws (28/6/10)

Pumpy,

Any chance on a couple of extra pics regarding the gas plumbing - some finer detail would be appreciated.

Cheers

Mark WS


----------



## barls (28/6/10)

Pumpy said:


> Your Braggot was Awesome Barls I loved that , I had hell of a time even though looked like been ten rounds with Tyson by the end of the night .
> 
> Have you posted that recipe , I bet it is complicated, must give it a go .
> 
> ...


hmm i could share the recipe with you but only you. hell who am i kidding one of the ingredients is no longer available. try reading here.
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=35961
hell i might even be convinced t come down and brew it with you if you want.


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/10)

barls said:


> hmm i could share the recipe with you but only you. hell who am i kidding one of the ingredients is no longer available. try reading here.
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=35961
> hell i might even be convinced t come down and brew it with you if you want.



Barls that would be great, 

It's a way to Camden ,will have to sweep out the spare room , can pick you up from the station

The lads will all want to come and have a drink with you 

i will have to get the ingredients 

Pumpy


----------



## barls (28/6/10)

ill be in contact pumpy once i get a few things sorted at work


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/10)

barls said:


> ill be in contact pumpy once i get a few things sorted at work



We will be waiting :unsure:


----------



## Tony (28/6/10)

i dont need dimentions ya twits 

I just need paint that burns off after a brew or 2!

I also have a big SS pot that need converting to a kettle........ need to re mount the burner and clean out all the jets.

Also keen to simplify the pipework........ what are your disconects pumpy?

Link?


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/10)

Tony said:


> i dont need dimentions ya twits
> 
> I just need paint that burns off after a brew or 2!
> 
> ...



Tony Bunnings cant find the pics bot they work great with the Silicone pipe Justin posted them


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...c=7509&st=0

In here think tony justin posted


----------



## Eater (28/6/10)

Great looking brew setup there bloke congrats on its construction and christening  

On the subect of paint, could the stand be powdercoated and would that survive the heat of a repeat brew session? From what i understand the temps and elctrostatic coating is much more resistant to heat and abrasion than normal painted surfaces encluding engine enamel paints (probably toxic i would say). Only bring this up as i know a local powdercoater company that did my last computer case and they seemd to be doing bbq stands as well, maybe just for corrosion, im not sure.


----------



## Pumpy (29/6/10)

Eater said:


> Great looking brew setup there bloke congrats on its construction and christening
> 
> On the subect of paint, could the stand be powdercoated and would that survive the heat of a repeat brew session? From what i understand the temps and elctrostatic coating is much more resistant to heat and abrasion than normal painted surfaces encluding engine enamel paints (probably toxic i would say). Only bring this up as i know a local powdercoater company that did my last computer case and they seemd to be doing bbq stands as well, maybe just for corrosion, im not sure.



Sure that would be a great idea eater if you can get it done , sure it will last better , I have changed my brewery every few years although this one is built like a brick shit house .

I was going to put the mag wheels on it but had to stop somewhere , you dont need to have the bells and whistles on your brewery , to be a good brewer ,but for me the enjoyment is pimping up your brewery a bit .

Pumpy


----------



## pjwhite5 (29/6/10)

Just a word on powder coating, the normal powder coating product will not stand constant high temp. there is a high temp product which will deal with higher then normal temperatures again not constant direct heat. I know I had my Italian Spiral stand coated with the higher temp product and burnt off the with a high temp 2 pac and it burnt off as well.

I'm not and expert in powder coating, a qualified painter would be the best person to ask
just from experience

Cheers


PJ


----------



## browndog (29/6/10)

pjwhite5 said:


> Just a word on powder coating, the normal powder coating product will not stand constant high temp. there is a high temp product which will deal with higher then normal temperatures again not constant direct heat. I know I had my Italian Spiral stand coated with the higher temp product and burnt off the with a high temp 2 pac and it burnt off as well.
> 
> I'm not and expert in powder coating, a qualified painter would be the best person to ask
> just from experience
> ...




It is a big ask of paint to withstand the type of heat that we generate doing a boil, I'll talk to the painters at work tomorrow. They paint F-111s, Hornets and the like. If there is a product that will withstand that type of heat they will know about it. On the other hand what are those old pot belly stoves painted with?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pumpy (29/6/10)

browndog said:


> It is a big ask of paint to withstand the type of heat that we generate doing a boil, I'll talk to the painters at work tomorrow. They paint F-111s, Hornets and the like. If there is a product that will withstand that type of heat they will know about it. On the other hand what are those old pot belly stoves painted with?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Yeah that would be right better ask AndrewQLD to put some of that paint for the F-111's on his home made sausages 
so next time Browndog you cant set fire to the Sausages at breakfast BBQ.  

The sausages should be Brown not Black Browndog if that makes sense 

Pumpy


----------



## browndog (30/6/10)

Spoke to our painters, they said with the type of heat we are dealing with they could only recommend stove black, the stuff used on pot belly stoves. Podwer coating will not cut the mustard.

cheers

Browndog

P.S Pumpy, you and I have very different recollections of that morning mate. let me know next time you are coming up to QLD, I'll give the fire brigade advance warning.


----------



## markws (30/6/10)

I have been doing some research on types of paint - similar to browndog, I thought about the paint used on heaters etc.

I discovered a product called - stove bright. available in spray cans and paint and heaps of colours.

They state it can handle 650oC - so it is certainly infront of the pack in comparision to normal old paint.

Just phoned around cheapest in Perth is $22 per spray can - predominately limited to black or grey - which suits me fine - i'm thinking of joining pumpy in black on my brewrig!

MWS

Ps - i have done another 5 mins worth of research on paint - White knight Hi Temp is another product to consider and probably available at bunnings - can handle 540oC. Also Permanent painted coatings produce a 760oC product that may be worth considering.


----------



## Pumpy (30/6/10)

markws said:


> I have been doing some research on types of paint - similar to browndog, I thought about the paint used on heaters etc.
> 
> I discovered a product called - stove bright. available in spray cans and paint and heaps of colours.
> 
> ...



Mark The frame was primed in grey and I got quite attached to that colour its a bit more fashionable if you look at houses the gutters or facia are painted grey ,I went for black and regret it a bit I am hoping te flame guards will protect the outer bars a bit 

pumpy


----------



## browndog (30/6/10)

I reckon the flame guards will reduce some of the heat Pumpy, but after 50 or so brews the gal coating on my frame even burned off.


----------



## barls (30/6/10)

why not high temp exhaust paint??????
its good to 4-500 degrees. 
also there are some coatings that will go up to that sort of temps and i should know ive got one of them on my headers for the bug


----------



## Pumpy (30/6/10)

browndog said:


> I reckon the flame guards will reduce some of the heat Pumpy, but after 50 or so brews the gal coating on my frame even burned off.



50 brews thats pretty good after that will get anothe can of spray


----------



## markws (30/6/10)

Guys, i downloaded the pdf on the high temp paints for perm paint coatings that appear specifically designed for high temp surfaces such as exhaust extractors (supposedly 750oC). Once the material is applied it then requires reasonable heat to be applied - then to bond the material (paint) to the surface. The instructions from the supplier state a 150oC heat source needs to be applied to bond the paint to the surface - other wise moisture will introduce its self between the two and cause the paint to separate. 

More research is needed to understand our brew requirements against the products curently available. Once thought for me is to now use two (2) types of black paint in the various areas to meet the temperature demands incurred during a brew day. Definately do not have a oven/hot box that will take the brew stand and generate in excess of 150oC. Shame really!!!!!!!!!

Again, definately not an expert in this area (and not to hijack a great thread on a great brew stand) maybe a sep thread would be appropriate.

Again Pumpy - great set-up, thanks for the pics, it has certainly made me think about by stand that i am about to build and the KISS principle.


----------



## browndog (30/6/10)

Pumpy said:


> 50 brews thats pretty good after that will get anothe can of spray




I mean the hot dip gal coating Pumpy. That's zinc we are talking, not paint.


----------



## Pumpy (30/6/10)

browndog said:


> I mean the hot dip gal coating Pumpy. That's zinc we are talking, not paint.



Sorry Browndog sounds good 'Hotdog dip gal Choritzos' they would be flameproof


----------



## browndog (1/7/10)

WHen are you going to pop it's cherry Pumpy? make sure you take some pics then mate!


----------



## Pumpy (1/7/10)

browndog said:


> WHen are you going to pop it's cherry Pumpy? make sure you take some pics then mate!



Hoping to fire it up this weekend Browndog, that will be the true test of the flame guards ,they only on a few sides as I was worried it may not get enough oxygen when the kettle and HLT on .

Will report back 

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (2/7/10)

Pimped up the brewery thanks to some awesome help from some great mates


----------



## Pumpy (2/7/10)

Brew fridge too


----------



## fraser_john (2/7/10)

Not going to edit out the keg brandings? Nice though


----------



## Pumpy (2/7/10)

fraser_john said:


> Not going to edit out the keg brandings? Nice though



Done


----------



## cdbrown (2/7/10)

That crappy writing on the top of those kegs disappear with the help of a flap disc or two mate.

Good work mate, hope mine looks nice as that and soon. 

How are you connecting the hose to the filter? Just grabbed a variety of fittings from the big green shed to step down the pipe sizes?


----------



## Pumpy (2/7/10)

cdbrown said:


> That crappy writing on the top of those kegs disappear with the help of a flap disc or two mate.
> 
> Good work mate, hope mine looks nice as that and soon.
> 
> How are you connecting the hose to the filter? Just grabbed a variety of fittings from the big green shed to step down the pipe sizes?



Thanks cd brown ,

1/4" BSP to hose connector Blue Drinking water hose from Bunnings


----------



## fraser_john (2/7/10)

I really need to get motivated and build a steel framed brew stand. It is the only dodgy looking bit about my brewery. Great inspiration.


----------



## Pumpy (2/7/10)

fraser_john said:


> I really need to get motivated and build a steel framed brew stand. It is the only dodgy looking bit about my brewery. Great inspiration.



Fraser John If it inspires just one person it is worth it.

SWMBO keeps reminding me how much I am spending , 

I say well I can always take up Golf as a hobby .

Pumpy


----------



## raven19 (2/7/10)

Pumpy said:


> SWMBO keeps reminding me how much I am spending ,



Brewing is the best hobby in the world! And SWMBO should be happy that you are around the place when brewing rather than being out and about say if you were to go golfing.

Thats the line I use anyway.


----------



## .DJ. (2/7/10)

pumpy,
did you sleep with those signs last night?

PS. thanks for the invite last night for a brew day at your joint... 
PM me next time you brew...


----------



## Pumpy (2/7/10)

.DJ. said:


> pumpy,
> did you sleep with those signs last night?
> 
> PS. thanks for the invite last night for a brew day at your joint...
> PM me next time you brew...




Ha Ha DJ yes I hugged them so hard when I woke up in the morning I had the imprint of the Pumpkin on my forehead 

( will let you know when I am brewing better have a trial run first


----------



## Franko (2/7/10)

Pumpy said:


> Ha Ha DJ yes I hugged them so hard when I woke up in the morning I had the imprint of the Pumpkin on my forehead
> 
> ( will let you know when I am brewing better have a trial run first



Looks great mate I feel honoured that I could assist in the new Mk IV Pumpy brewery.
Told you that "suprise" was worth it

Franko


----------



## Pumpy (2/7/10)

Franko said:


> Looks great mate I feel honoured that I could assist in the new Mk IV Pumpy brewery.
> Told you that "suprise" was worth it
> 
> Franko




Franko , 'Assist' , I thought it was me who was assisting you, and when I did something off my own bat you changed it anyway, so I was resolved to phoning you up for approval on the next step .


You have that uncanny attetion to detail which makes it look so Pro .

The final crescendo your conspiring with PJ's to add the crowning glory .

Thanks Guys for some great support


----------



## jakub76 (2/7/10)

Your setup looks great, another bloody inspiration to reach for my wallet! Pardon my ignorance but it looks like all of your kegs have a seem around the middle. Is that the way you found them or did you do some work to make them bigger. For my planned setup I'm thinking I'd want at least 65-80 litres for the kettle to get a true double batch out of it. What are your volumes? I figure you could get that extra volume by frankensteining two kegs together, basically another segment taller..?


----------



## schooey (2/7/10)

Looks fantastic, Pumpy! I love the minimalistic approach. Between Frank, Hogan and yourself, the MALES sure are setting a high bar for brew rig construction :beer:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/10)

Poompy,

Sitting here at Chappo Manor I am as jealous as hell at the new rig. Well done to you and the Russian cum Franko connections. I wish you lads were closer. Enjoy my friend and i hope to see it working in the flesh soon. 

Cheers and Beers

Chappo


----------



## Pumpy (3/7/10)

Schooey ,

Thanks mate learnt a lot from your rig at Chappos brewday, I included the whirlpool and that 'termi mesh' you gave me and Franko, for the mashtun, It has stopped the cause of so many boil over its great.

I had so many ball valves on the last brewery and watching Franko brew on his rig the whole operation went so much simpler with the 'transfer of liquids' and the silicone hose and the quick disconnects .

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (3/7/10)

Chappo said:


> Poompy,
> 
> Sitting here at Chappo Manor I am as jealous as hell at the new rig. Well done to you and the Russian cum Franko connections. I wish you lads were closer. Enjoy my friend and i hope to see it working in the flesh soon.
> 
> ...



Chappo thanks for that ,Yours was pretty tidy all that SS .

We sit in Franko garage sipping a beer and when a car pulls up , we jump up in anticipation , It may be Chappo 

You always welcome Chappo 

Pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (3/7/10)

jakub76 said:


> Your setup looks great, another bloody inspiration to reach for my wallet! Pardon my ignorance but it looks like all of your kegs have a seem around the middle. Is that the way you found them or did you do some work to make them bigger. For my planned setup I'm thinking I'd want at least 65-80 litres for the kettle to get a true double batch out of it. What are your volumes? I figure you could get that extra volume by frankensteining two kegs together, basically another segment taller..?



jakub, I dug them out of the garden, left by the previous owner, they are just 50 litres ,I brew 40 litre batches and if you do two in a day it gives you 80 litres and does not add to much longer to the brewday .

I only drink two litres a day as I am getting old thats enough for me 

pumpy


----------



## raven19 (3/7/10)

Pumpy said:


> I only drink two litres a day as I am getting old thats enough for me



Jaysus! Enter Pumpy the fish...!  

The more I read this thread the more I am thinking simplistic for my brewery upgrades also Pumpy - including the RIMS of course! B)


----------



## Pumpy (4/7/10)

raven19 said:


> Jaysus! Enter Pumpy the fish...!
> 
> The more I read this thread the more I am thinking simplistic for my brewery upgrades also Pumpy - including the RIMS of course!



Sounds good Raven , that Rims or Hermes unit is still on the list of the clubs R& D boffin ,Franko to come up with optimum design 

Raven, I dont drink so much as I have been on a health kick and lost 9.5 Kg I am happy  more energy it was 10% of my body weight and still plenty of room for beer just need to walk a bit .

pumpy


----------



## Pumpy (5/7/10)

Pumpy said:


> Hoping to fire it up this weekend Browndog, that will be the true test of the flame guards ,they only on a few sides as I was worried it may not get enough oxygen when the kettle and HLT on .
> 
> Will report back
> 
> Pumpy



pics after burn as requested 

The Flame guard worked better than I thought it was only on two sides so did not scorch the front 
Forgot to take a pic of the three flame guards that allowed little scorching to the bar close to it 

the burner as you see it is only on simmer 

pumpy


----------



## markws (9/7/10)

Pumpy

Quick Q - where did you pick up the gas lines

cheers

MWS


----------



## jayandcath (11/7/10)

Pump, The new rig is an absolute ball-tearer. My complement to you and your design team, I will say it costs a bit to keep him in beer but the results speak for themselves.  

I have just moved house and have been looking at an overhaul of my brewery, and this has definately given me some inspiration. Are the mongo's low or high pressure and how did you guys do the gas lines (I was looking at going this way also), and yes I must agree "KISS" (Keep is simple stupid) is the best approach.

Now for some good news, next time I come to Sydney for work I want to come out (if thats alright) and have another night like we did last time. Not sure when that will be, but when the travel fairy gets some more cash I'll get in touch. If possible I might even stay for a brew day on the new rig!!

All the best Pumpy and happy brewing.

Jay


----------



## grimpanda (12/7/10)

Do you have problems with soot from the mongolians running them that low? I had to modify mine by blocking most of the jets (another forum member's idea - their name escapes me) so it could still be run flat out.

Also it has to be asked - how did you get your keggles so shiny?


----------



## Pumpy (14/7/10)

markws said:


> Pumpy
> 
> Quick Q - where did you pick up the gas lines
> 
> ...



Bunnings Mark 




jayandcath said:


> Pump, The new rig is an absolute ball-tearer. My complement to you and your design team, I will say it costs a bit to keep him in beer but the results speak for themselves.
> 
> I have just moved house and have been looking at an overhaul of my brewery, and this has definately given me some inspiration. Are the mongo's low or high pressure and how did you guys do the gas lines (I was looking at going this way also), and yes I must agree "KISS" (Keep is simple stupid) is the best approach.
> 
> ...



Cheers Jay 




Gabe said:


> Do you have problems with soot from the mongolians running them that low? I had to modify mine by blocking most of the jets (another forum member's idea - their name escapes me) so it could still be run flat out.
> 
> Also it has to be asked - how did you get your keggles so shiny?



I did not like the Mongolians at first ,but they are fine with the flame guards best thing ever done seems to ignite and burn better always get a little soot on simmer Pumpy


----------

